# eclipse RCP Properties View: ein Element aus Liste pro Zeile anzeigen



## erazor85 (31. Aug 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage zum eclipse Properties View:
In meiner RCP Anwendung verwende ich den vorgefertigen Properties View von Eclipse. Dieser zeigt mit Properties von Objekten an, die ich in einem Treeviewer auswähle. Eines dieser Properties ist nun eine Liste. Aktuell wird diese so dargestellt:

[ObjName1, ObjName2, usw]

Ich hätte es gerne so, dass ich pro Objekt eine Zeile dargestellt bekomme.

Geht das mit dem vorgefertigten Properties View von eclipse? Falls ja, wie?  Ich habe leider noch keine Lösung gefunden nach meiner suche im Forum und in Google.
Einen eigenen View möchte ich eigentlich nicht schreiben...


Danke für Infos

Viele Grüße
erazor


----------



## Wildcard (1. Sep 2010)

Du kannst die neueren Tabbed Properties verwenden. Die sind netter anzuschauen und du hast volle Kontrolle über die Widgets.
The Eclipse Tabbed Properties View


----------

